# lift for a jeep



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am looking in doing a lift for my jeep Cherokee and I would like to do it myself and keep the cost as low as possible I'm thinking of at least a four inch but maybe a six inch and I was wondering where a good place to get one as well as some newer time and tires for it as well any input would be appreciated thoughts and opinions very welcome


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

So how much experience do you have, how much are you looking to spend? Just throw some four inch spacers under the springs. Buy some tires on KSL.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have thought about the blocks but I have also heard that they are illegal and unsafe but I may just do it anyway if I can even find the tires


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

If it's newer it will have coil suspension in the front.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

ok so its a 96 cherokee sport with 235/75/15s on it now and with the blocks the biggest you can go is a 2 inch llift for it to be any good the highway patrol will ticket you if they are bigger than that as well as a rougher ride as well as wont pass inspection with the bigger blocks on it as well so i cant really do that although in looking at the schematics of everything with a 2 inch lift i can gain 2 sizes of tire as well as a wider tire and go to a 31 10.50 15 as well as still use my stock rims and if i go to a 4 inch lift it will give me a 32 10.50 and a 6.5 i could do 33 under it but would it be worth it for the rougher ride? and the lower gas mileage?


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

i lifted my truck this summer, i ordered the lift from www.fatbobsgarage.com, they have a store in ogden that you can pick the order up from or they will deliver it to your house, but thet costs a lot more because of the weight. I got a rough country 6" lift and it was around 565$ if i remember correctly. My tire size was the exact same as yours before the lift, I went up to a 35x12.50x15. The lift isn't to hard to put on, im an 18 year old kid and did the majority of it with little help. The instructions that came with mine were very easyo to understand. The lift looks great and preforms well off road. I would recommend checking fat bobs garage out. I hope this helps


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Take a look here http://www.quadratec.com/default_cherokee.php I bought a 3" from them for my Cherokee. Easy to install. Remember if you go to high, you need to start changing other parts also.


----------

